# Prehistoric Scenes display at Wonderfest 2011



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey all.
Just wanted to let you know that there is going to be another Prehistoric Scenes display at this upcoming Wonderfest.

I got to help Dave throw together the first one at this year's Wonderfest.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/wf10.html

Well, Dave has already said he wants to do it again. And this time, with some more advanced notice, and time to organize, hopefully we can get a few more people to help out.

So, if you plan on coming to WF this year, and you like the PS kits (or better yet, happen to have some you'd like to add to the display) then feel free to check out the discussion about it on my PS forum.
http://prehistoricscenes.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=55
(you don't have to sign-up or register to read or post)

Even if you aren't planning to come, would appreciate any input or ideas. The more people brainstorming the better this will turn out.


Disclaimer (for those who worry about such things) - I am not trying to steal members from any online message group.
I only link to my board to try to keep any logistics discussion in one place.
I actually hope there will be some comments made here too, if for no other reason than to keep this message from dropping off into oblivion.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Would love to see this as part of coming down to Wonderfest for the first time.

What are the dates for it in 2011?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

May 14-15, 2011
http://www.wonderfest.com/welcome.html


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor,
Count me in!:thumbsup: And I'll be there early I hope! Did you see my Tiger?





Sent you an email last night!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Yay! I'm so happy to see plans for WF '11 already!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Look forward to seeing you again Stu.
Especially since you didn't make it up to faire this year.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd love to see the Giant Bird repopped. I know there are kits up on ebay but most of them would be out of my price range.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

A Raquel Welch from One Million B.C. would be a good piece for Prehistoric Scenes.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

BatToys said:


> A Raquel Welch from One Million B.C. would be a good piece for Prehistoric Scenes.


I believe Pit Mike mentioned something about a "Cro magnon man's OTHER woman" being a Raquel look alike for the PS being a consideration as a add-on. It also would be great to see the Neanderthal Woman come to fruition!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I believe Pit Mike mentioned something about a "Cro magnon man's OTHER woman" being a Raquel look alike for the PS being a consideration as a add-on. It also would be great to see the Neanderthal Woman come to fruition!


Yup...one that looked like Nova would be good also!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Trevor, is this just for the 17 Prehistoric scenes or can add-ons be included?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor,
I'm also working on my T-Rex!:thumbsup: So what is it that you need us to do?

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> Trevor,
> I'm also working on my T-Rex!:thumbsup: So what is it that you need us to do?
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Not exactly sure what is going to be needed yet.
Just getting the word out, and seeing who all might be able to help.

Once I know who can contribute, and what they could bring for the display.
Then we can work out what exactly we want to do.

And ideas are open to the original kits, add-on kits, boxes, advertisements, design work, anything related to the actual line.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I would sure love to participate in this Trevor. And if I can find a way to the show, I might be able to coax Andy Yanchus into coming (He's been wanting to atten this show for years but doesn't drive). And I might even be able to get my dad (who worked on the packaging) to go, sort of a mini Aurora reunion.

I'll know closer to the show date if any of this is possible.

Tory


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Aurora-brat said:


> I would sure love to participate in this Trevor. I might be able to coax Andy Yanchus into coming (He's been wanting to attend this show for years but doesn't drive). And I might even be able to get my dad (who worked on the packaging) to go, sort of a mini Aurora reunion.
> Tory


That'll be soooo cool!! :hat:

I hope Andy will be ready for a billion questions from everyone about PS, MS and Aurora in general!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

OMG!
That would be awesome!
I've never had the pleasure of even corresponding with Mr Yanchus.
And I know I would have several things I would love to ask him.

I know I would love to talk with your dad as well.
Still several things I would like to find out on the packaging end of the PS kits.
(like who did the box artworks, as well as some other odd things about international variations)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just wanted to mention I expanded the area for display discussion, and am looking for some help deciding what to put on some handouts at the show.
http://prehistoricscenes.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=wf2011


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I talked to Andy today and he seems pretty determined to make it to Wonderfest this year.

Looks like I might be going along with him.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Aurora-brat said:


> I talked to Andy today and he seems pretty determined to make it to Wonderfest this year.
> 
> Looks like I might be going along with him.


Excellent to hear, Tory. This should be quite a Wonderfest in 2011. And, on the Prehistoric Scenes™ front, Dencomm might have something very new and exciting to share in time for the event. We'll keep you posted...


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

DENCOMM said:


> Excellent to hear, Tory. This should be quite a Wonderfest in 2011. And, on the Prehistoric Scenes™ front, Dencomm might have something very new and exciting to share in time for the event. We'll keep you posted...


Missed this post earlier! This is Great News indeed!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So.
Anyone who is definitely going to the show.
If you think you can bring a kit for the display, please check this link.
http://prehistoricscenes.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=wf2011&action=display&thread=92


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well its looking more and more like I will be going so...

I can bring my 3 built up Prehistoric Scenes.

T-Rex
Triceretops
Pteranodon

And I'll be bringing Aurora Prehistoric Scenes project manager Andy Yanchus as well.

Providing we can get a place to stay.

Tory


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hi Trevor! Already answered your email!
I'll bring my T-Rex and Ankylosaurus!
This is going to be a Great Wonderfest!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Tory - have you contacted Dave Hodge or Donnie Waddell of Wonderfest on Andy's behalf? If anybody would qualify as a guest, I'd think it would be Andy Yanchus...


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Chris, I have not. Didn't really know what tact to take. Seems a little forward to say "Hey, if I bring Andy can you guys put us up?"! I guess it might be even a little more akward for Andy!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

As for accomodations, I am sure the hotel still has rooms.
If that's a bit too pricey, and you don't mind being basically across the street, the Howard Johnson is less than half the price.

Chinxy, we already have an armored dino for the display.

Tory, I think we have enough rex's at the moment. They take up a ton of table space, so I don't want to overload on those.
Flying reptile would be awesome. And if you bring your Spiked, I can leave mine home and bring something else instead.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> Chinxy, we already have an armored dino for the display.


OK! The T it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just checked the status so far on who's bringing what. Looks like there are still a few open spots to fill.
A little over 2 months to go! :hat:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> So.
> Anyone who is definitely going to the show.
> If you think you can bring a kit for the display, please check this link.
> http://prehistoricscenes.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=wf2011&action=display&thread=92


We are down to only needing 3 more to pull this off (for the painted kit display)
Tar Pit
Sailback
Swamp


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> We are down to only needing 3 more to pull this off (for the painted kit display)
> Tar Pit
> Sailback
> Swamp


How detailed do you want the JS? All the trees and little animals and such or just the base with a few extra. Does it have to be all the original parts or can it slightly have variations? I think I know the answer but wanted confirmation.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, the closer to complete, the better. Though I'm not even sure how to cram it all in.
Definitely need the base and some of the other stuff. Not sure how I would even be able to stand up the trees, so could get by without those. (though I could mount one on the sailback base if it came to it)

If I don't get a volunteer. I will bring my own base and the plants and such. Just to have something in the spot.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor, just let me know what else you need with the PS. I believe I have them all!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks for the offer Chinxy.
What state are they in?
Meaning what is built and painted, what is built, but not painted yet, and what is still just sitting the box waiting.


And Tory. I see Andy is an official guest this year at the show.
I take it that takes care of the lodging arrangements.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> And Tory. I see Andy is an official guest this year at the show.
> I take it that takes care of the lodging arrangements.


Yes, although I spoke with him yesterday and he said he hasn't "officially" heard from the organizers. But I believe that is just a formality. Looks like he and I will be attending baring any unforeseen complications.

So I'll be bringing along my Triceratops and Pteranodon for the display, that is if you still need them. You said you've got T-rex covered right?

Tory


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah. Chinxy already jumped on that as soon as I said anything about needing kits. 
I can't wait to see your kits in person.
Heck, I can't wait to see most of the stuff in person 
Pics are great and all, but not nearly as cool as seeing them up close and in 3-D

It's going to be sweet seeing the whole 17 kits all built up and displayed together.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Still looking for someone to bring
Cave
Sailback
Swamp
Tar Pit

If I don't get any volunteers soon, I will just plan on bringing them myself.


My cave is done, I just didn't want to pack it all up, and have to set it all back up again (I didn't glue anything down)
I've got a built-up swamp that I bought on ebay that I can use.
And I will just do some quick builds of the other two if I have to.
We will have the complete set on display this year at Wonderfest!


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

DENCOMM said:


> Excellent to hear, Tory. This should be quite a Wonderfest in 2011. And, on the Prehistoric Scenes™ front, Dencomm might have something very new and exciting to share in time for the event. We'll keep you posted...


Great to hear your Monster Scenes kit news...hope you still have some information for Prehistoric Scenes kit fans.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor - sent you a PM!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Sent you a reply.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Desslock said:


> Great to hear your Monster Scenes kit news...hope you still have some information for Prehistoric Scenes kit fans.


Thanks Desslock - just noticed your post here. Yes, be on the lookout for a Dencomm Prehistoric Scenes™ announcement very, very soon.

Trevor, I'll keep you posted as well. We hope the WF display is going well. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Going very well.
Just got the banner yesterday, and it looks awesome.
Bob did an excellent job on it.

I am very excited, and think this is going to turn out very well.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Going very well.
> Just got the banner yesterday, and it looks awesome.
> Bob did an excellent job on it.
> 
> I am very excited, and think this is going to turn out very well.


All the best for your success Trevor. I'm truly sorry I won't be in attendence, sounds like its gonna be a great display.

Tory


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> All the best for your success Trevor. I'm truly sorry I won't be in attendence, sounds like its gonna be a great display.
> 
> Tory


Thanks Tory.
I just got some news in my email today that has me even more excited.
This is turning out even bigger and better than I had originally envisioned.
I am sooooo stoked!

About 72 hours from now, I should be starting to get things set up.
Can't wait!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh man.
This was such a blast!

The display at Wonderfest was just mind-numbingly fun.
I have a lot of catching up to do with everything, so it will be a while until I get photos processed and up for viewing.

But as a little teaser, just imagine this.
7 tables of display area.
And a team consisting of Me, Steve Ross, Rob Mattison (sp?), Mike Evans, 
Jeff Johnson, Jeff Brown, Steve Cooke, Frank Winspur, Larry Johnson, 
Chinxy, and Dave Hodge.
And 2.5 days of talking about and playing with all this stuff.

And to give you a nice taste until I get pics up.
Here is a video pass I took of the tables on my camera.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Got the display page done.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2011/ps.htm


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The prototypes were really interesting.

I didn't know Aurora made a wooly mammoth kit. The extra pieces are going to be remade by Moebius?

Have you thought about taking a good garage kit of Raquel Welch One Million BC, and with the sculptor's permission, rotocasting it for Prehistoric scenes?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The mammoth was part of the 1972, 2nd wave of kits for the line.
And has been reissued by both Monogram and Revell multiple times.
The extra pieces were prototypes that Aurora decided not to use. (a lot of the smaller kits have alternate parts, much like the Monster Scenes)
What is seen on the table are resin copies of the actual prototype parts.
I doubt very much that any styrene company is going to produce them. And if they did, they would have to negotiate with Phil for the use of the prototype parts first.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Best display EVER! Wish I could have been there.
Jim


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting the display pictures, Trevor. Sounds like you guys had a blast and assembled a really comprehensive display.

Would love to see someone issue replacement parts for the original Cro Magnon Woman mold - has that ever been done?


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Man, I loved these kits as a kid. My favorite way to display the saber-tooth was on the back of the rhino. I distinctly remember getting the mammoth kit for my 11th birthday. I also got a tape recorder and later had my first trip on a plane across the country. I taped part of my birthday, including me opening presents. A great friend of the family (who died later that year) can be heard on the tape saying "Woolly mammoth" just before the tape runs out. 
Thanks for showing the pics and video - big trip down memory lane!


----------

